# Motobecane Century Elite



## jagnweiner (Feb 20, 2011)

Is on the delivery truck for delivery today . . . and we are supposed to get 3-5" of snow tonight.  I was lulled into ordering by unseasonably warm temperatures last week.

-Scott


----------



## jagnweiner (Feb 20, 2011)

It was waiting for me when I got home from work. Everything seems to be in perfect shape. Took me probably 45 min to assemble. I will need to do a little bit of adjustment on the derailleurs. I'll try to give a better report once everything is dialed in.


----------



## jagnweiner (Feb 20, 2011)

Fortunately, we only got an inch of snow and it melted during the day. I was able to go for a short ride after work. Everything went well, other than the fact that I was woefully out of shape. Wheels are true. The front brake needs a little adjustment and the rear deraillure definitely needs adjustment. When I shift up (to a larger gear) it seems to take two at a time. Going the other direction works just fine. 

Other than that, it is a very smooth ride. The frame and fork seem to absorb minor bumps well. Oh, almost forgot to mention, like everyone else says, the seat stinks. I'll need to find a replacement for that.

Looking forward to warmer weather and more mileage.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

All of those things need adjustment - that's normal.

You know that upshifting the rear D. can go 2 cogs at a time. Once you get the der. adjusted, make sure you don't push the shifter too far (unless you want a multiple shift).

Congrats on your new bike. Pics would be nice. Once you get a few hundred miles in, so would a mini bike review.


----------



## jagnweiner (Feb 20, 2011)

Yep. I was expecting to need to make those adjustments. Thanks for the advice. I may have been pushing the shifter too far. This is my first time using the brifters. My previous road bike was my 25 yr old Schwinn Voyageur with friction shift. (Anyone need a sweet, vintage chrome plated ride?)

I'll try to take some pics tomorrow. Not sure that I can come up with anything better than what's on the BD website.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

sometimerider said:


> You know that upshifting the rear D. can go 2 cogs at a time.


Oops. By "upshifting" I meant shifting to a larger cog. This is, of course, "down shifting".


----------



## jagnweiner (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks, that's what I meant, too. I always get that confused.

. . . and it's snowing again.


----------



## TexSurlyrider (Aug 31, 2011)

*How do you like the ride now, after a year?*

Just curious how you like the bike now that you've had it awhile...


----------



## jagnweiner (Feb 20, 2011)

Ha! Sorry for being a bad poster and 1) never posting pics and 2) not following up with promised review. Unfortunately since last year I had to deploy to Kuwait and now I'm in Afghanistan until October. I'm afraid I've got less than 500 mi on it in a year. 

I do still really like it. It is a very smooth ride. After about 100 mi I had it tuned up and it shifts perfect. My only wish is that it had a double instead of a triple but it's no big deal. 

I did replace the saddle pretty early on with a Fizik saddle. 

Remind me when I get back in October and I'll post some pics. ;-)


----------

